# Ventco ProfileVent



## roboman (6 mo ago)

Anyone have any good or bad experience with this product? 

I've got a project with a standing seam metal roof and it's vented at the top - it's a shed roof - where the roof meets the headwall I've got flashing but it's vented under that. So I want something to keep out the rain but also any rodents like mice which seem to chew through anything. 

Any issues with rodents chewing on this or similar mesh style venting material?


----------

